# Just did a trim, free plants for pickup



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I just did a big trim on my 20gallon long, Ive got a lot of Rotala Rotundifolia, some needle leaf rotala, some ludwigia repens, and some really nice bacopa caroliniana. Pm me or reply to this thread. I live in carrollton.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

pm sent...


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I got some more trimmings if someone wants to pick some up, I also bought a plant package today from someone nearby, and I have some extra plants that i just could not fit into my tank. the collectoritis has met its match with the ammount of room left in my tank. I have a stem or two of sunset hygro, green hygros, bacopa monneri, riccia, bacopa c., l. repens, l. repens wide leaf. and some other random stuff.


----------



## pita (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm interested if you have any thing left. (Brand new to this forum!) Was going to do a fun run up to North Dallas Aquarium in the next couple of days from Grapevine. Set-up a new 65g co2 tank with Florish excel that I'm stocking up and playing around with. 

Let me know via pm. Thanks! pita


----------

